# Moving from Singapore to Vancouver



## virdi (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,
I just got my Permanent Residency of Canada,am a Singapore Citizen and am planning to move to Vancouver.
Could anyone please advice me on which area I should live in initially,since I intend taking up a room and then will in bring in my family later.

I have no clue about the job market,am in the hospitality Industry,I would appreciate your advice on where to take up a room in Vancouver.

Your advice and help will be grately appreciated.
Best Wishes,
Brandon


----------



## marko2 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think th ebest place to get a room that is the middle of the action is the "West End". This is where most of the newcomers and international visitors end up. It is very close to downtown, and there's plenty of accommodation choice there. And it is a very nice location also. To find a room, the best way is to look on Craigslist, Vancouver section. Good luck!


----------



## gpeperat (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes West End highly recommended for starters. Just make sure you don't get a "bed bug" building. Check online with the bed bug registry or something like that. Google it.


----------

